# Never Again



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I will never let the vets give Hanna four vaccinations all at once, what was I thinking??? I know from my boys that they usually get sick for about a week after, but I was being spineless and just going with what they said. Hanna was definitely not herself for 2 days, and then gradually went back to normal. She was up in the middle of the night after the vaccinations and totally disoriented. I told her to go to her kennel (she's extremely good at this command) and she kept on trying to go into our filing cabinet (it's about the same width and also 2 am, in the dark). For a few days after, she would be dragging around, which she's usually at the end of the leash, I would never have to actually pull her foward for anything. The worst part of it is, they took her out back instead of doing it in the room. They must have traumatised her because I had to go back and get her, she was snapping at the techs and they couldn't get her out! I'm so upset. The trainer that works there (this is at PetSmart, so she's my co-worker) said she won't bring her dog back to the vet there because she thinks they overdosed her husky. The day after his vaccines, he apparently jumped up on the sofa and peed on it. Very unusual for that dog, and I had a husky mix, they are usually very good about eliminating. Sorry for my run-on sentences but I'm really thinking about not bringing her back. I may get a good price, but it's not worth it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What were you thinking....What was the vet thinking! It's his job to inform you! That makes me so mad. I would find a new vet. I am sorry you fur kid is feeling ill after all those shots. Have you seen that you tube video on small dog vaccines? if not, it's worth watching. Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:grouphug:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OH MY GOSH!! the whole situation is just horrible!!? 4 vaccines at ONCE!?? WHY!????
and WHY weren't you allowed in the room with her!??? poor little thing.
I hope she recovers and doesn't have any complications.
wow. I never let Tillie out of my sight, unless she is home, in her crate.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I think the forum should appreciate your post as a good example of what not to do. You are not the first to trust a vet, after all they should know what they are doing but unfortunately many are really uninformed as to proper procedure for vaccinations. 

I'm a little confused...were the shots administered at a Petsmart? I've never been to one and if so I didn't know they had vets.

Good to hear your girl is back to her old self now though. Personally I don't trust many vets and have been through many. I am a minimalist when it comes to shots and more often than not if any vet doesn't do things my way after I have explained what I want and don't want they never see me again.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

What kinds of vaccines did Hannah get? To my knowledge corona is the most agressive. Year ago in May vet gave Roki all that crapp against all kinds of contagious canine diseases. My God! Two weeks after that he got that horrible skin outbreak - scabs all over belly, tighs, chest, soft stools, not wanting to eat at all... It took me months to get him back in track and doing well! 
The best information about vaccination protocols is coming from Jane Dodd. Roki is not having any of these this year, next year, never...


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

At some PetSmarts there are full service veterinary clinics. Banfield is owned by PetSmart but the vets are independant and seems like any vet would be able to work there, so I assume some could be good and some not...

I'd like to learn more about this whole vaccination process, it just doesn't seem healthy to me to pump all these chemicals in dogs - they have a limited lifespan it seems like too much. I can understand the rabies or parvo vaccines - rabies is a human health issue and parvovirus can be fatal to dogs if they catch it. Just all the other ones that don't seem all that necessary - I don't know if the risks outweigh the benefits. I don't want to compromise her body, immune system and potential lifespan/quality of life, especially as she gets older, but I also don't want to risk her catching an infectious disease...

She has always stayed in the evaluation room with me for vaccinations and for fecals/bloodwork they've taken her to the back where the procedures are done - I've worked for a vet before so I know what it looks like, but I've always held her for the vaccinations. She's always been pretty good, even as a puppy. That's why I think it was obviously too much for her to not be with me and to have all those strange people poke her. I felt so bad!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I also had a bad experience with my own boys when they had their 1 year bloodwork done. They were preemies so were very fragile babies (they are now healthy 4 year olds). I don't think anyone can understand that experience unless they go through it. Anyway, so I've always been hyper-sensitive about what happens to them since they've come so far and I've had to track their progress on a daily basis for their first year. For their bloodwork, one was done fine, but for the other one, the phlabotomist (sp?) couldn't find his vein in the inside arm (mind you, these are small 1 yr babies). So he tried the other arm. Couldn't find it there. Then onto the hand. (I had an IV in my hand when I was on hospitalized bed rest during their pregnancy so I know how much it sucked). Then the other hand. At that point, Ethan, who had been a trooper through all of this, was getting pretty fed up over all these pokes and couldn't handle it anymore - somehow the needle came out of his hand and blood was pouring out everywhere - on his clothes, on my clothes, on the chair, floor and my shoes - it looked like someone just got butchered. I was horrified but kept my composure - I knew the phlabotomist was sweating bullets and I tried to be sympathetic. 

So I might seem a little laid back but really, I pay careful attention to the medical procedures my family goes through.


----------



## Nkeida (May 23, 2012)

eh, sorry to hear about that happening. I'm not entirely fond of places like petsmart just simply because you don't really get too established with the vets you're using there and it's a mixed bag. Then again, I think bad experiences with vets can occur anywhere regardless, it's also a matter of knowing when to no longer stay with that particular vet.


----------

